# Krautbekämpfung aber wie???



## TobiTheFischer (4. Januar 2005)

Hallo

Mein Verrein und ich haben uns vor kurzer zeit eine 2. Gewässeranlage gepachtet. Nun haben wir ein Problem. Zu viel Kraut und Wasserpflanzen. Wir hatten im Juni große Graßkarpfen eingesetzt doch diese sind leider eingegangen Jetzt haben wir jede Menge Kleine Graßkarpfen eingesetzt.
ich möchte dache wissen ob dies ausreicht da wir nicht zuviel Chemie verwenden möchten.

Angeben zum Gewässer:

Ablassbar, konstante 4 Grad durch Quellen,

wer Bilder dazu sehen möchte und noch weitere infos zu uns haben möchte kann uns im Internet unter

www.Wallerfreunde-unterallgaeu.de erreichen.

PS. Anlage bei Lauben (2. Anlage) bei der haben wir dieses Problem.

Hoffe auf viele antworten Tobi


----------



## Karpfenchamp (4. Januar 2005)

*AW: Krautbekämpfung aber wie???*

Also Krautrechen tuen immer ihren dienst. Die graskarpfen sind schonmal eine gute Lösung wenn wirklich so viel kraut da drinne ist


----------



## sundeule (4. Januar 2005)

*AW: Krautbekämpfung aber wie???*

konstant 4° Celsius? Auch im Sommer? Das wäre sehr sehr niedrig!

Sollte dass so stimmen bringen die Grasskarpfen überhaupt nichts, da sie wärmeliebende Fische sind und meines Wissens auch erst ab ca. 15° Wassertemperatur nennenswerten Appetit auf Grünzeug entwickeln.
Da bleibt wohl nur die mechanische Tour.


----------



## TobiTheFischer (4. Januar 2005)

*AW: Krautbekämpfung aber wie???*

ja konstante 4 Grad auch im sommer das ist richtig und Kraut rechen haben wir schon probiert doch nch 3 St Arbeitszeit mit 15 Männern sahen wir noch nict einmal einen anfang bei 2 Hektar Größe.

Danke für die Antworten.


----------



## sundeule (4. Januar 2005)

*AW: Krautbekämpfung aber wie???*

Uh ja - zwei ha sind schon was.
Ich kenne noch die Methode, schwere Ketten durch das Gewässer zu ziehen und damit die Wurzeln abzureißen. Das ist aber auch meist nur temporär wirksam und hängt sicher von Eurer Gewässerform ab, ob es praktikabel ist. Der Nachteil ist, dass dabei auch immer viel Schlamm aufgewirbelt wird und es so knapp mit dem sauerstoff werden kann. Bei einem ´Gewässer Eurer Größe könnte es aber gehen, da Ihr ja sicher nicht den ganzen Teich auf einmal abreiten würdet.


----------



## TobiTheFischer (4. Januar 2005)

*AW: Krautbekämpfung aber wie???*

Danke für deine Antwort könntst du mir das noch einmal genauer bescheriben mit den ketten ach ja wegen dem schlam der Gewässer ist steiling und wir haben kaum schlam drinne


----------



## sundeule (4. Januar 2005)

*AW: Krautbekämpfung aber wie???*

...Dabei werden schwere Eisenketten an Seilen / Stahlseilen entweder per Muskelkraft oder per Traktor bewegt.  Die Kette wird quer über ein Gewässer gespannt und an beiden Enden  in eine Richtung quer zur Kette gezogen. Dabei reißt ein guter Teil der Wurzeln ab. 
Wenn steiniger Grund felsig heißt, könnte ich mir vorstellen, dass es nicht praktikabel ist, wenn die Kette ständig hängenbleibt.
Es ist auch. immer eine Gewissensfrage, was man dem Gewässergrund dabei zumuten möchte.


----------



## TobiTheFischer (4. Januar 2005)

*AW: Krautbekämpfung aber wie???*

Nein nicht Fellsig die steine sind Kieselsteinartig


----------



## sundeule (4. Januar 2005)

*AW: Krautbekämpfung aber wie???*

dann ist es einen Versuch wert


----------



## Kalle25 (4. Januar 2005)

*AW: Krautbekämpfung aber wie???*

Das Kraut rausreissen ist die eine Sache, mindestens genau so wichtig ist das penible einsammeln der Pflanzenteile und zwar alle auch noch so kleinen Teilchen. Diese können nämlich selbst Wurzeln schlagen. Dazu ist es dann hilfreich, wenn der Wasserstand vorher etwas abgesenkt wird. Dann tut man sich nicht ganz so schwer damit. Von daher lieber erst kleinere Flächen bearbeiten und dann einsammeln


----------



## Hechthunter21 (4. Januar 2005)

*AW: Krautbekämpfung aber wie???*

Sachen gibts
ich & die Fische würden sich  
Wünschen wir hätten etwas Kraut im See!

Na ja so hat ein jeder seine eigenen Probleme und Aufgaben im Vereins-See

Würde dir aber mal empfehlen Rat bei einem Teichwirt zu holen für EUER Problem.
Ich denke man kann auch mit anderen Pflanzen die Art von Dominanz der einen aufheben bzw.in den Griff bekommen


Petri allzeit & Rutenbruch


----------



## blinkerkatze (5. Januar 2005)

*AW: Krautbekämpfung aber wie???*

Hallo ihr Krautfeinde
Wenn die Karpfen das Schaffen sollten und den Teich lehr Fressen ist der Teich auch im Eimer er wird dann Biologisch kippen versucht die Nahrung der Pflanzen einzuengen so das für alle Lebewesen etwas bleibt es ist schwer aber es geht.
Spreche doch mal ein Gewässerwart von einem Dachverband an der kann euch helfen.
Achso die Fische würden sich nicht über ein Teich ohne Kraut freuen.|kopfkrat


----------



## Adrian* (6. Januar 2005)

*AW: Krautbekämpfung aber wie???*

handgranaten!!


----------



## C.K. (6. Januar 2005)

*AW: Krautbekämpfung aber wie???*

@adrian*
Wie wäre es, wenn Du Dich selbst an das halten würdest, was Du in Deiner Signatur schreibst?? Das mit: Wenn man keine........!


----------



## Hechthunter21 (6. Januar 2005)

*AW: Krautbekämpfung aber wie???*



			
				C.K. schrieb:
			
		

> @adrian*
> Wie wäre es, wenn Du Dich selbst an das halten würdest, was Du in Deiner Signatur schreibst?? Das mit: Wenn man keine........!


 

Genau CK#6 
Shit ...

hatte jetzt doch so gehofft 
etwas zu dem Problem zu lesen bzw. neues zu erfahren ...|kopfkrat 



Petri allzeit & Rutenbruch


----------



## the doctor (6. Januar 2005)

*AW: Krautbekämpfung aber wie???*

In einem nahegelegenem See haben die Pächter und Vereinsmitglieder das gleiche Problem....
Ich war dort mal zu Gast angeln mit Mr. Lepo und ich sage euch..dass man da vom Ufer fast garnicht mehr angeln kann...Erst ab einer Wassertiefe von mind. 3,5m hört das Kraut auf. Mansche Stellen sind noch beangelbar, aber die Hotspots im Sommer kann man wegen der dichten Krautbewachsung total vergessen....
Das Gewässer ist ein ca. 25 ha grosser Baggersee (damals Braunkohleloch)
Das Wasser ist eigentlich Glasklar und das Kraut hat sich auch erst seit ein paar Jahren angesammelt, sagte mir Mr.Lepo...

Das hilft dir vielleicht nicht weiter, aber ich wollte das mal loswerden, da es ja zu deinem Beitrag passt 
Bei 4 Grad kaltem Wasser kann man es natürlich vergessen, Karpfen einzusetzen...


----------



## bernie1 (6. Januar 2005)

*AW: Krautbekämpfung aber wie???*

http://people.freenet.de/Roeder-Wasserbau/
Schau hier mal nach.
Petri Heil
Bernie1


----------



## bernie1 (6. Januar 2005)

*AW: Krautbekämpfung aber wie???*

*Verkrautung flacher Gewässer: Lösungen* 
*
Ein häufiges Problem und dessen Lösungsmöglichkeiten*

Vor allem flache Seen leiden oft unter dem Problem der starken Verkrautung. Das Wachstum 
und die Verbreitung der krautigen Unterwasserpflanzen ist manchmal so stark, dass die 
Ausübung der Angelfischerei nicht mehr möglich ist.

Ursache für die starke Entwicklung der Wasserpflanzen ist ein günstiges Zusammenwirken von 
Wassertiefe, Lichtverhältnissen, Nährstoffangebot, Wassertemperatur und Fischbestand.

Aufgrund der geringen Wassertiefe kann das Sonnenlicht bis auf den Gewässergrund 
eindringen. Licht ist eine der Grundlagen für das Wachstum von Pflanzen. An vielen Gewässern 
fehlt ein naturnaher Gehölzbewuchs am Ufer, so dass die Sonne ungehindert in das Wasser 
strahlen kann. Vor allem aus der Landwirtschaft besteht eine dauernde Zufuhr von Nährstoffen, 
die das Pflanzenwachstum fördert. Durch die oft zu geringe Wassertiefe kann die Sonne das 
Wasser besonders stark erwärmen, was wiederum das Wachstum allgemein fördert. Ein 
Fischbestand, der aus zu vielen großen (fangreifen) Fischen besteht und womöglich noch viele 
besonders große (überständige) Karpfen aufweist, ist durch eine massive Ausscheidung und 
nur geringe Fixierung von Pflanzennährstoffen für ein starkes Pflanzenwachstum 
verantwortlich. Wenn dann auch noch Enten und Fische aus falsch verstandener Tierliebe 
gefüttert werden, kommen noch mehr Nährstoffe in das Wasser.

Die direkten Ursachen (hohe Nährstoffzufuhr und Lichteinstrahlung) können nur in geringem Rahmen 
bekämpft werden.

*Fischereiliche Bewirtschaftung*

Das Einsetzen nicht einheimischer Fische wie Gras-, Silber- und Marmorkarpfen ist gesetzlich 
verboten und bedarf einer Sondergenehmigung. Außerdem fressen diese Fische nicht jedes 
Kraut und sie verdauen das Pflanzenmaterial sehr schlecht. Sie tragen durch ihre 
Ausscheidungen erheblich zur Düngung bei. Dies gilt auch für besonders große Schuppen- 
oder Wildkarpfen, die deshalb unbedingt entnommen werden sollten. Eine Nahrungsaufnahme 
erfolgt bei den Gras- und Silberkarpfen außerdem nur bei Temperaturen über 15°C, also im 
Sommer, wenn die Wasserpflanzen bereits gewuchert sind.

Viel besser ist der Besatz mit jungen einheimischen Rotfedern, die als einzige Fischart fast 
ausschließlich Algen und Wasserpflanzen frißt. Rotfedern fressen und verdauen auch bei 
niedrigen Wassertemperaturen, also auch bereits im Frühjahr, wenn die Pflanzen zu Keimen 
beginnen.

Ein Überbesatz mit großen Karpfen führt zwar zu einer starken Trübung des Wassers, weil die 
Fische den Boden aufwühlen. Das Licht kann nicht mehr so tief in das Wasser eindringen und 
das Wachstum der Pflanzen wird gehemmt. Dafür aber gelangen große Mengen an Nährstoffen 
aus dem Boden in das freie Wasser, die den Trübungseffekt wieder relativieren. Außerdem 
muss ein hoher Karpfenbestand meist gefüttert werden, was zusätzlich Nährstoffe in das 
Gewässer bringt.

*Mechanische Entkrautung*

Um den Krautmassen Herr zu werden bedarf es mechanischer Methoden. Gut funktioniert eine 
Egge aus der Landwirtschaft, die von zwei Traktoren mit je einer Seilwinde durch das 
Gewässer gezogen wird. Dabei werden die Wasserpflanzen ausgerissen und können mit der 
Egge aus dem Wasser gezogen werden. Dabei sind der Fantasie und den technischen 
Möglichkeiten keine Grenzen gesetzt. Es werden bereits Ketten, Seile, Messer, Rechen und 
andere Geräte erfolgreich eingesetzt. Wichtig ist, dass möglichst viel Kraut vor der Blüte bzw. 
vor dem Beginn des Absterbens aus dem Gewässer entfernt wird. Ausreißen allein genügt 
nicht, nur die vollständige Entfernung (auch nicht am Gewässerrand liegen lassen!) vom 
Gewässer dient der Reduzierung der Nährstoffe. Für größere Wasserflächen gibt es die 
Möglichkeit, ein Mähboot einzusetzen. Dessen Reichweite liegt bei einer Wassertiefe von 
2 Metern.

*„Winterung“ verkrauteter Gewässer*

Bei Teichen, die abzulassen sind, kann die „Winterung“ ein gutes Mittel gegen das übermäßige 
Kraut sein. Bei der „Winterung“ wird das Wasser im Herbst vollständig abgelassen. Im Winter 
sollte dann der Gewässergrund möglichst tief gefrieren, damit die Dauerwurzeln und Rhizome 
der Pflanzen absterben. Das derartige Trockenlegen reduziert außerdem die Schlammdicke 
und die Nährstoffe darin ganz erheblich.

*Abdeckung des Gewässerbodens*

Nur bei kleineren Gewässern ist es möglich, einen Teil des Gewässergrunds mit Folie 
abzudecken. Das verhindert erfolgreich das Wachstum von Wasserpflanzen. Schwarze Folie, 
mit Baudrahtgittern beschwert, kann somit helfen, die Wasserfläche von Pflanzen frei zu halten.

*Kalkung*

Die Kalkung mit gelöschtem Kalk oder - bei trockengelegten Teichen - mit Branntkalk tötet alles 
ab, was damit in Berührung kommt. Es wirkt auch gegen Pflanzen. Allerdings ist diese Methode 
nicht erlaubt und bedarf einer besonderen Genehmigung. Nachteil ist, dass der Kalk nach 
vollendeter Maßnahme wieder dem Pflanzenwachstum förderlich ist. Von einer Kalkung ist also 
dringend abzuraten. 

 Petri Heil
Bernie1


----------



## the doctor (6. Januar 2005)

*AW: Krautbekämpfung aber wie???*

Sehr interressant!!!!!! Danke!!!#6


----------



## Hechthunter21 (6. Januar 2005)

*AW: Krautbekämpfung aber wie???*

Bernie 1 
das war mehr wie aufschlußreich...
war das ALLES von Dir oder aus einem Búch zitiert?
Hätte gerne Angaben darüber um mir mehr Wissen anzueignen was die Bewirtsch. etc von Gewässern angeht...!

Danke im vorraus

Petri allzeit & Rutenbruch


----------



## bernie1 (6. Januar 2005)

*AW: Krautbekämpfung aber wie???*

Ein wenig von mir, da ich in meinem ersten Leben mit der Krautbekämpfung im Center Oberhausen mit Rat und Tat, der Firma Haus Vogelsang GMBH in Datteln Ahsen, zur Verfügung stand.
Petri Heil
Bernie1


----------



## bernie1 (6. Januar 2005)

*AW: Krautbekämpfung aber wie???*

http://www.bezirk-oberfranken.de/menueseiten/natur/ffb/veroeffentlichungen/veroeffentlichungen.htm
Hier einige Veröffentlichungen
Petri Heil
Bernie1


----------



## Hechthunter21 (6. Januar 2005)

*AW: Krautbekämpfung aber wie???*

Bernie 1
wie bekomme ich denn die einzelnen Berichte auf???


----------



## bernie1 (6. Januar 2005)

*AW: Krautbekämpfung aber wie???*

Das sind Bücher und Zeitschriften mit Angaben der Autoren usw.
Petri Heil
Bernie1


----------



## Hechthunter21 (6. Januar 2005)

*AW: Krautbekämpfung aber wie???*

Danke 
für all 
die Infos...
denke du hast mir & den Fischen des Sees sehr geholfen.

Petri allzeit & Rutenbruch


----------



## bernie1 (6. Januar 2005)

*AW: Krautbekämpfung aber wie???*

Mach ich doch gerne wenn ich kann.
Petri Heil
Bernie1


----------



## nkniese (20. Januar 2005)

*AW: Krautbekämpfung aber wie???*

schreib doch ermal um was für Kraut es sich handelt ???
Kraut ist ja nicht Kraut .
und das mit den 4 c Temp. bist du dir da ganz sicher im Sommer an der Oberfäche na ich weis nicht.
Was kommen den sonst noch für Fische in dem Gewässer vor ??


----------



## der Wolfsbarsch (23. Mai 2005)

*AW: Krautbekämpfung aber wie???*

|wavey: wir haben einen kleinenteich von ca.100qm und reichlich wasserpest.heute haben wir den halben teich von hand mit einer kette von ca. 6m und einer stärke von 30mm gliedern an leinen durch den teich gezogen.ein voller erfolg!! die andere hälfte lassen wir aber in ruhe um die wasserquallität nicht in gefahr zu bringen.

versuchs mal

der wolfsbarsch #h  #h


----------

